# Microphone stopped working in my android phone.



## stoggs1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello everyone, my phone is a Xaomi Redmi Note 8 and a couple of weeks ago the microphone for both the regular and speaker phone stopped working.  I did a factory reset and took apart the phone and cleaned it out and cleaned the mic out and the issue didn't go away.  I ordered a new mic and received and installed it today and it's still not working.  

If anyone may know of a solution or something I can try to fix it I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2021)

If it aint software or the physical mic, its gotta be the mainboard itself, with a fault or a dirty connector/damaged ribbon cable?

All you can do is clean the board and connector and try again, and then either send it off for repairs or buy a new phone.


----------



## stoggs1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Il try to clean the mainboard to see if it helps. All the cables look fine.  I didn't think the mainboard could have been the issue.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## WatEagle (Jul 7, 2021)

Before failing did you do any update? If that's the case you could also try a custom rom to see if it's a software problem (it's a bit tricky and will void your warranty, and there is a bit of a chance of bricking your device) and then roll back to a previous version


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 7, 2021)

Have you done a HARD resset?


----------

